# QNAP-NAS - RAID 5 / Festplattenkapazität erhöhen



## Rabowke (9. Juni 2020)

*QNAP-NAS - RAID 5 / Festplattenkapazität erhöhen*

Moin Moin,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich hab im Moment ein QNAP-NAS, TS-453mini, mit 4 Festplatten zu je 4TB in einem RAID5-Verbund. Langsam geht mir der Festplattenplatz aus, ich hab noch 500GB frei. 

Mein NAS bringt ab und zu die Meldung bzgl. 'bad cluster', wenn ich aber die Festplatten prüfen lasse, findet er keine Fehler. Aus den zwei Gründen, Sektorenfehler und knapper Speicher, habe ich jetzt mit dem Gedanken gespielt bei meinem NAS die Festplattenkapazität zu erhöhen, ich würde gern die max. Ausbaustufe bei den Festplatten wählen. Scheinbar kann das NAS mit den neuen bis zu 16TB Festplatten umgehen, jedenfalls laut der Kompatiblitätsliste: https://www.qnap.com/de-de/compatibility/?model=189&category=1

Wie gehe ich hier am Besten vor?! AFAIK orientiert sich das NAS im RAID5 immer an der kleinsten Festplatte im Verbund. Kann ich "einfach" nach und nach die Festplatten austauschen, sprich erste Festplatte raus, neue rein und den Raid neu aufbauen lassen, dann die zweite Festplatte raus, Raid neu aufbauen lassen [...]?!

Ich hab mich mit Raids bzw. deren Erweiterung nie interessiert ... darum bin ich hier für Hinweis sehr denkbar!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (9. Juni 2020)

Einfachste Variante ist in der Tat eine nach der anderen zu ersetzen. QNAP müsste eigentlich den ganzen Vorgang sogar in der Speicherverwaltung der Software drinhaben. Ist ein paar Jahre her, aber grob:
- Control Panel
-- Storage Manager
---Storage Irgendwas
---- Storage Pool
----- entsprechenden Pool auswählen und Storage Expansion durchführen

Ich glaube, die Software hatte dort eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung drin. Disk raus, Disk rein, Rebuild, goto 0.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juni 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort, scheinbar ist der Werdegang genau so, wie ich und auch du es beschrieben haben.

Man muss dem NAS sagen das man Festplatte(n) erneuern bzw. wechseln möchte, dann bereitet das System alles vor und das muss man dann für jede Festplatte machen.


----------

